# Aquion Energy Develops Sodium Ion Battery



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Battery could cost one-third that price of lithium.

More...


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

Just amazing how a Chinese company can be up and running in no time it seems and these guys can't be up and running for over two years from now? It's no wonder America is in trouble! It's not like they're building a new building either.

It's very good possibility with the battery developments taking place today that by the time they get it into production it will already be obsolete.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

ElectriCar said:


> Just amazing how a Chinese company can be up and running in no time it seems and these guys can't be up and running for over two years from now? It's no wonder America is in trouble! It's not like they're building a new building either.
> 
> It's very good possibility with the battery developments taking place today that by the time they get it into production it will already be obsolete.


The Chinese throw tax money and nearly free labor behind their startups. This one started as a research group, and is already in low-level production. That's not bad.

Too, you are overlooking the goals of this company. They are not seeking to be the best energy-density company, but rather to develop the most cost-effective grid storage possible using the most commonly available materials (salt; water). That approach will certainly yield greater cost savings per Kwh over time than any fancy nano-tricks meant simply to pack more energy into a kilogram of weight.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Another problem is with the regulations and red tape the US government puts in our way that the Chinese do not. Their goal is to dominate this industry at all costs, so the Chinese government is willing to look the other way on certain things that we will not.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Jason Lattimer said:


> Another problem is with the regulations and red tape the US government puts in our way that the Chinese do not. Their goal is to dominate this industry at all costs, so the Chinese government is willing to look the other way on certain things that we will not.


That is to some extent true; however, the Aquion approach could end up beating them anyway.

A robotic assembly line making batteries out of salt and water in the U.S. (or, for that matter, almost anywhere) will be nearly impossible to undercut on price.


----------

